# Does Lead Free Crystal exist?



## Innovan (Dec 7, 2005)

Is there such as thing as lead free crystal, or is glass the only way to go for fine drinking vessels?

I was dissuaded from buying a nice crystal wineglass set last night. Reading the health hazards and lead contamination issues, I now don't even understand why they sell this stuff anymore.

https://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1585/is_n6_v16/ai_10600032


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

It's worth noting that the principal risk pointed out by the article you link is with lead crystal _decanters_, not lead crystal glasses. In any event, I don't know if it meets the technical definition of crystal, but makes a line of glassware called Tritan that uses titanium instead of lead as an additive to the glass, which they say results in a product as brilliant as lead crystal but stronger and, of course, less toxic.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Innovan,

If your wine stays in the glass at table long enough for lead to leach in, I admire your connoiseurship of it as you must take days to savor a glass. I'm afraid I tend to send it galloping down the gullet rather faster than that!

As jcusey notes, the problem is not with stemwear as the stuff really isn't in there all that long. Decanters are the rub as brandy, whisky, etc. might be stored in them for a lengthy period, allowing substantial amounts of lead to leach in. I use my Waterford stemwear without the least hesitation but don't use decanters at all, crystal glass or otherwise. I suspect the principal use of decanters is being able to serve cheaper spirits (Dewar's in lieu of Glenfiddich) to undiscriminating guests without their knowledge. 

Of course, if you're Trad, this makes them doubly useless as you'll serve J&B and be damn proud of it!


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> I suspect the principal use of decanters is being able to serve cheaper spirits (Dewar's in lieu of Glenfiddich) to undiscriminating guests without their knowledge.


Oh, but brown liquor in a first-rate cut crystal decanter is just beautiful. If it didn't poison the liquor and if I didn't have too many liquor bottles, I would store all my dark liquors that way.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> ...
> Of course, if you're Trad, this makes them doubly useless as you'll serve J&B and be damn proud of it!


Ah, fine fellow. Someone who values good old house brands.


----------

